
Minimalism is a fad: I happily keep 40 tabs open on my browser - TheSpine
https://medium.com/swlh/i-happily-keep-40-tabs-open-on-my-browser-ab8371b13883
======
lm28469
You do you, no need for an online blog post about it though.

What's up with all these medium posts with literally 0 content besides "I like
to do X" ? Is this an attempt to create content with your name attached to it
for some SEO reasons ?

------
saxatrumpet
As a university student I often find myself flipping between tabs in lecture
and find the more tabs I have open does have a huge effect on my studying
habits. I try to keep only necessary windows open but i am guilty to keeping
facebook or instagram open on the side as well.

------
whenchamenia
I seldom have less than 60 tabs open. Works well for me. I tend to expand
trees of inquiry and then discriminate between sources. I could not do work as
usual with less than 40 or so.

Drives my coworkers bonkers when they see 200+tabs.

